# playing with sphere turning jig



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I've never turned many spheres. When i do I use the between centers method and it takes a while and they always end up 1/4" or more smaller than they started. My friend purchased one of the sphereturning jigs at the AAW symposium.http://www.sphereturning.com/
She didn't really understand how to use it and asked if I would play with it. I'm having a ball. Still have to work out some of the finer details and will write up a review when I get it done but here's some samples. First off all 3 spheres are the same size or at least within 3mm of each other. I didn't totally understand the finer details of using the jig which is why they are off. I finished the tenons off manually without the jig and that's why they are off. Still pretty darn close to dead on and very close to round.
The second one on the stand is within .050" of exactly the size I wanted and within .010" of perfectly round. Pretty cool. It is about 2 1/2" and the others are about 3".


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice looking spheres. :thumbsup:

I clicked on the link. The later link to Carter Products did not work, but I was able to find the jig on the Carter site. Wow, $350 for the jig. Nice jig, but too expensive for me.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That's a real cool jig. Looks like after a little bit of practice, it wouldn't be too bad. But that $350 price tag seems a little steep. Now, I wonder how you get the soccerball or baseball lines exact...



john lucas said:


> I'm having a ball.


Um... good one John...:whistling2:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those look nice. Cannot show my grandkids, they would be FLYING all over the place!


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

*More sphere turning*

Played with the Jig more this morning. The bottom is a half sphere. I may try making a hollow sphere in a day or so.


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

I have been thinking of spinning a ball for some time now.


----------

